# Remington Takedown manual 550-1



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Anyone have information where I can find the take down manual for a Remington Rimfire 550 or 550-1? I looked and am not having good luck. I called Remington and they said they do not have diassembly instructions for this rifle. The 550-1 was built 1941-1970. Hopefully one of you experts can point me in the right direction. 

Thank you,
Doctor


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

On page 74 of the "Gun Digest Book of Exploded Firearms Drawings" Edited by Harold A Murtz and published by Digest Books, Inc. Northfield, IL one will find the breakdown of this rifle. If you cannot find the book, send me a PM with a fax number and I will fax the page to you. Hope this helps. All the best...
Gil


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Thank you Gil,

I was able to obtain the breakdown (view). However, What I really need is the actual assembly/disassembly instructions. Does page 74 include these? Do you happen to own the Gun Gigest Book of Assembly/Disassembly of Rimfire rifles. I think it is part 3. If you do could you tell me if this remington Rifle is referenced in it? I am not able to determine this on-line. 

Thanks again,
Doctor


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I have the same breakdown sheet, but not step-by-step disassembly instructions. I did a search and tried to find the NRA magazine article on this rifle and came up empty. All the best...
Gil


----------



## charlie111 (Jul 23, 2004)

Doctor said:


> Anyone have information where I can find the take down manual for a Remington Rimfire 550 or 550-1? I looked and am not having good luck. I called Remington and they said they do not have diassembly instructions for this rifle. The 550-1 was built 1941-1970. Hopefully one of you experts can point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thank you,
> Doctor


Hey did you ever find the take down /assembly manual for this rifle?I could really use one myself.I had a kid bring me one to fix cause the bolt jamed up and wont go back all the way.I have narrowed it down to something to do with the shear spring and bolt.When its out the bolt seems to work when I put the shear spring/bolt back in it doesn't.Any help would be appreciated.I found a short mention of it on another forum but when I tried to sign up for their site,they still haven't sent me the confirmation e-mail.I can't ask the guy there until I am a member of their site.


----------

